# Toronto - Late Feb/Early March



## GoM

Here we go guys. Wild shot in the dark. 

I'm back in Toronto for a week and a bit for reading week...now, I know there was a recent (fall-time) TPF meetup, but I was wondering if anyone would be interested in having one when I'm back in Toronto? Antarctican, Chiller, whoever else (maybe even someone who doesn't remember the 60s?), etc..

I'm off from the Feb 24th-Mar 3rd, including weekends...anyone in?


----------



## Chiller

Im pretty sure I can make it. When we get closer to the time, we can check out the weather and places. Are you in gonna be in the downtown area?


----------



## Antarctican

GoM said:


> Antarctican, Chiller, whoever else (maybe even someone who doesn't remember the 60s?), etc..


 
Ooooh, you're gonna pay for that remark!! ldman:

Yep, I should be able to make that.


----------



## clarinetJWD

I would LOVE to go...unfortunately my spring break is too late for that, but I would absolutely love to meet you and see Chiller and Anti again


----------



## GoM

Chiller said:


> Im pretty sure I can make it. When we get closer to the time, we can check out the weather and places. Are you in gonna be in the downtown area?



haha yeah...i should have access to *puts on preppy voice* my mom's car, but I live right in between Main Station and Queen Street, so I can get pretty much anywhere easily. Even Scarborough *shudders*.

Anti...figured you'd jump on that 

and Joe....well, in the summertime, get all your American asses together in motion, get some passports, and emigrate for a change! The grass is redder on the other side!


----------



## Chiller

If I get a chance over the weekend, I will send a pm to the other Toronna people so they can see this thread. 
 
 Hey Joe... dont worry, man... we will meet again.   We never had enough time last meet up, so we still got some catchin up to do.  Psss..Toronna is pretty nice in the summer. :thumbup:


----------



## Corry

Chiller said:


> If I get a chance over the weekend, I will send a pm to the other Toronna people so they can see this thread.
> 
> Hey Joe... dont worry, man... we will meet again.   We never had enough time last meet up, so we still got some catchin up to do.  Psss..Toronna is pretty nice in the summer. :thumbup:



Pssst! That's when I've been tellin him we should go, so keep pushin that!


----------



## Big Mike

> Toronna is pretty nice in the summer


Sure...if you like 80% humidity, 40 C temps and smog.  

You should all come out to Alberta for our meet up...and get some fresh air.


----------



## Chiller

Big Mike said:


> Sure...if you like 80% humidity, 40 C temps and smog.
> 
> You should all come out to Alberta for our meet up...and get some fresh air.


 
I would love to see Alberta, and the west coast.. It is on my Ta do list.  Can I wear my Leafs jersey tho.


----------



## Big Mike

> Can I wear my Leafs jersey tho


Sure...you can wear your jersey.  Although I might have to take you on a hike to the top of a cliff and show you what Albertans do to Leaf fans.:twisted:


----------



## Chiller

Big Mike said:


> Sure...you can wear your jersey. Although I might have to take you on a hike to the top of a cliff and show you what Albertans do to Leaf fans.:twisted:


 
Kinda be just like the real Leafs. The way they are fallin in the standings, I will be right at home. 
Go Leafs Go.


----------



## GoM

Just throwing this out there, but...

I'm back in town in 10 days. People still available for maybe a mid-week or weekend hookup? Who's all in?


----------



## Antarctican

I'm probably still available, but have a few appointments that aren't changeable (you know, like with my geriatric specialist  ). ~~~What are the specific dates...Feb 23 to Mar 1?


----------



## GoM

Yeah, pretty much. I get back into town ont he Friday the 23rd, only date I can't do it is Sunday the 25th, but other than that, I'm free all the way through until the following Saturday, the 3rd. I'd prefer to do it earlier rather than later, as I'm quite sure what date I'm heading back to London, but anytime from the 24th-3rd is feasible for me. Hope it is for you guys too


----------



## Chiller

Im pretty much o.k for any weekend.   After March 1st, I wont be able to make it till April.  House renos really kick in then.


----------



## megapaws

Chiller, thanks for bringing this thread to my attention.

GoM, I see that you are a fellow beacher... I grew up in the area that you mentioned "Main/Queen"... it's a small forum after all  Anyway, I am interested in joining this outing, but I'm only available on the one date that you aren't (Feb 25) and the one date that Chiller isn't (March 3rd).


----------



## AIRIC

Ya, thanks Carl for letting me know. Count me in. Let me know where and when and I will be there. Woohoo!! Meet up!

Eric


----------



## GoM

Alright...I realize I have a week off, but most of you probably don't have quite the same luxury....would maybe the Saturday or Sunday afternoon work of that first weekend? Ie: the 24th or the 25th? If not, maybe the next Saturday, the 3rd of March? Ideally (for me at least) would be either Saturday, or anytime during the week, but if none of those two days work out, then let me know how other people are doing for times.

So, my proposed days, feel free to change - Saturday 24th, Saturday 3rd, Sunday 24th.


----------



## Antarctican

Saturday the 24th or March 3rd (night of the full moon) works best for me at the moment


----------



## GoM

Alright, sweet...any word from Chiller, Eric and anyone else interested? 

And once we get a date, I guess it becomes a question of where...

 *stoked*


----------



## Chiller

I will make sure I keep Feb 24th open. Im about 99%o.k for that day.  March 3rd is a 60/40%.  Cause the plumber and electrician are booked for that week, Im not sure if they will have to do anything on this day.  I would not really know till closer.  
  I wonder if a downtown walk - a - boot would work. Just in case it is cold, we have places we can duck in someplace warm.


----------



## AIRIC

I should be good to go on the 24th. Woohoo! Can't wait

Eric


----------



## GoM

Suh-weet. The 24th it (rather assuredly) is!


----------



## Carroll1

Thanks Carl, for letting me know about this. Oh man, a meet up?! I'm moving the 24th..hmm wander if I can change that?  Either way, look forward to seeing the shots from the day.


----------



## megapaws

Dag nabbit... I'm not going to be able to attend. Have a great time everyone!


----------



## GoM

Alright....we'll may as well see if I can nail some of this down beforehand....since we're all pretty much a-go, what kind of time/place are we thinking? Mid-afternoon-ish? Late-afternoon-ish? Kensington? Distillery? Dundas Square?


----------



## Antarctican

I'm easy re time. Chiller mentioned he'd like to do some street shooting, so maybe Kensington or Queen West would be good.   Thoughts?


----------



## GoM

Haha I live a block north of Queen, so anywhere along there would be perfect....somewhere around Queen/Spadina may work as it allows us to hit up Chinatown, Queen West, industrial wastelands and bucketloads of lost, hapless tourists with their point & clicks to mock...


----------



## Chiller

I will probably be driving down, and I just got word that Jenn will be able to make it.   We will probably meet at Guildwood , or Union, depending on where y'all want to meet up.   I can park anywhere, so whatever is good.


----------



## Antarctican

Heyyyy, that's great that Jenn can make it! (Did she change her moving date? Wow!) 

Queen and Spadina sounds good for a starting place. 

Now all we need is a time.....


----------



## GoM

Hmmm....how does 1 or 2 work for people? Gives us all time to sleep in (if we feel so inclined), as well as a couple hours of daylight left to wander?


----------



## Antarctican

Works for me! Chiller? Jenn? Airic?

(Edit: and I'll try to continue the trend of being punctual!...)


----------



## Carroll1

LOL Yes, the move date got changed - not by me! The movers asked if they could come on Sunday instead LOL  Sooo...I am free - whoo hoo!

1pm sounds good to me - but I'll go with the majority


----------



## AIRIC

Let me see what I can do. Berni has the day off and I kind of had plans for Sunday so she may want a piece of me on Saturday, if not I'm there. I will more then likely play it by ear. I have Jeanne and Carl's Cell number so I can always call on the way down. 

Eric


----------



## Chiller

1pm is o.k for me too. I will hook up with J before that and drive down. Where is the meeting location. Im o.k for anywhere. 

Lookin forward to it. 

oh...is it 1pm our time or 1pm Anty time.


----------



## Antarctican

Chiller said:


> oh...is it 1pm our time or 1pm Anty time.


:er: ..........:layball:......... 


(Just to be on the safe side, maybe we should pick a coffee shop as the meetup point. GoM, as you live in the area, do you want to tell us the location of a coffee shop near Queen and Spadina? And I'm gonna be early if it kills me!!!)


----------



## AIRIC

Sure Anty.

I am going to do what i can to get there. I may have to start calling my sister in laws to see if they will take Berni shopping or something. 

Eric


----------



## Antarctican

Awww c'mon...I was _early_ for the wolf centre meetup!!  








  (Why does everyone pick on me??)


----------



## GoM

hahaha.

Well, I don't live at that part of Queen (I'm more of 'Eastlander'...Queen & Woodbine-ish), but to my knowledge, there's a McDonalds there, or at least there used to be...pretty sure it's on the NW corner, but I could be wrong. Should we say the McDonald's at 1?


----------



## Antarctican

Sounds good. Maybe you could PM me your cellphone #, just in case anything goes wrong.


----------



## lostprophet

Chiller said:


> 1pm is o.k for me too. I will hook up with J before that and drive down. Where is the meeting location. Im o.k for anywhere.
> 
> Lookin forward to it.
> 
> oh...is it 1pm our time or 1pm Anty time.



yeah seem to remember waiting about 5 hours in London :greenpbl:


----------



## Antarctican

5 hours??!! NO WAY.  You lie.  Or you forgot to factor in the time difference.  Sheesh.


----------



## Chiller

We will be there at 1. Anty has my cell number, and I got Airics and Antys. Jenn and I are meeting early and gonna take our time heading down, but we will see everyone at 1, Anty at 2


----------



## Antarctican

.......:er: ........ ...........:er: .......


----------



## GoM

Haha I'll give mine to Anty and you, Chiller...mind if I get either of yours while I'm at it? (in PM form, unless you love the idea of internet stalkers)


----------



## AIRIC

Poor Anty, she did do good on the Haliburton trip. 

Eric


----------



## GoM

Hmm...here's a possibility...

I know we're 2 days before the meetup and everything's semi-set, but...

Apparently, on saturday the 24th up on Bloor there's some kind of 'Icefest' Ice Sculptures thing...I'm open to anything, and I think that has the potential to be either great or rather tame..but...there's also that idea of a meetup with a bit more of a 'going on' than Chinatown...not that Chinatown's boring at all haha.

Thoughts? I'm open to anything, just noticed that that was going on and figured I'd throw it out there.


----------



## Chiller

Im o.k with it.   We did a Kensington market wander the last time we met downtown.   I will go anywhere.


----------



## Antarctican

Same response as Chiller....we can check out the ice sculptures and if they're lame, we'll just move on.  Where on Bloor is it?


----------



## Chiller

Antarctican said:


> I'm probably still available, but have a few appointments that aren't changeable (you know, like with my geriatric specialist  ). ~~~What are the specific dates...Feb 23 to Mar 1?


 
I think they are at Yorkville.  I heard something about it on the TV as I was flippin channels.   Not sure tho.   Something called the Yorkville Ice fest ...maybe. :er: 
hmm....just found this link
http://bloor-yorkville.com/04ent.asp

Should we move the meetup time later then...


----------



## GoM

I'd be game for that, if all are...if it is lame, it's right on the subway line so it'd be pretty easy to get anywhere else. Yorkville'll probably be packed, so finding each other may be a bit more difficult..but...ice scultping at a temperature only just below freezing sounds perfect from a withstandable-shooting perspective


----------



## Antarctican

Hey, we (Chiller, Carroll1, Airic) all know already what each other looks like. So _you'll _have to do something to make yourself stand out.  heh heh....


----------



## lostprophet

just one question, who is picking me up from the airport?


----------



## GoM

Antarctican said:


> Hey, we (Chiller, Carroll1, Airic) all know already what each other looks like. So _you'll _have to do something to make yourself stand out.  heh heh....



Haha...well, I doooooo have a picture of me up somewhere in the self-portrait thread....


----------



## Chiller

lostprophet said:


> just one question, who is picking me up from the airport?


 
Depends if you want to be picked up on time.


----------



## AIRIC

Chiller said:


> Depends if you want to be picked up on time.



HaHa!! Good one Carl  Andy, planning on flying into YYZ in XH558? Maybe you can get a ride back in Glacier Girl

Eric


----------



## GoM

Well, what do we think? Spadina or Yorkville?


----------



## Antarctican

lostprophet said:


> just one question, who is picking me up from the airport?


Let me know your flight number, and I'll pick ya up.  

(Gonna bring along some big lenses and the fisheye lens again?)


GoM, it sounds like we're a go for Yorkville. Does anyone know of a coffeeshop or something there where we can meet, or should we just meet at the drugstore outside the Bloor/Yonge subway station (ie in the underground shopping area) and walk over together?


----------



## megapaws

Hi everyone. I just wanted to say have a good time tomorrow and dress warm.... calling for -24 with windchill in the morning. I hope that things warm up a bit by the time you get together.
Suzanne


----------



## Chiller

megapaws said:


> Hi everyone. I just wanted to say have a good time tomorrow and dress warm.... calling for -24 with windchill in the morning. I hope that things warm up a bit by the time you get together.
> Suzanne


 
Thanks Suzanne.   I just heard that too on the radio.  YIkes.   

  We should probably meet in the shopping center at Yonge and Bloor at 1ish.   At least we can all stay warm till everyone is there.   
  J and I will be driving down, so Im hoping to find parking near by.


----------



## Antarctican

I'll be away from a computer most of today, but will be able to check in later tonight, so if anything changes from the above (1:00 outside the drug store at the Yonge/Bloor subway stop), post it or PM me.

Looking forward to it!


----------



## Corry

lostprophet said:


> just one question, who is picking me up from the airport?



The same person that's picking me up.  :mrgreen:


----------



## Corry

Antarctican said:


> Hey, we (Chiller, Carroll1, Airic) all know already what each other looks like. So _you'll _have to do something to make yourself stand out.  heh heh....



Stu is one of those nerdy studs (note the emoticon shirt....) that I seem to be surrounded by.


----------



## GoM

THANKS corry.....THAT's why we're not allowing foreigners tommorrow! Posts like that! 

Chiller, Anty, Airic, etc - I don't know Yorkville well at all, but the idea of the drug store inside the subway station at 1 sounds good to me....except that Carl and and J can't make it inside the subway station....

If we were to do the shopping centre, not only which one, but where in it would we meet? *feels like a tourist in his own city*


----------



## Chiller

Dont worry Stu. The drugstore is inside out of the subway.  Figure that oot eh.    It is inside the mall , but outside the subway.   
  We have cell numbers, so Im sure we will find each other.  
Just checked the weather.   Best job in the country being a weatherperson.   You can say whatever and still keep your job.  

One station......-1, sunny, with 30km winds
Another station..-6, sunny, with 60km winds, will feel like -22:er: 

Im gonna plan for something inbetween.


----------



## GoM

Haha alright then 

Tommorrow at 1 at the drug store by the subway it is


----------



## Chiller

GoM said:


> Haha alright then
> 
> Tommorrow at 1 at the drug store by the subway it is


 
Cool...will see ya then, and Anty by 2ish.


----------



## Corry

GoM said:


> THANKS corry.....THAT's why we're not allowing foreigners tommorrow! Posts like that!
> 
> Chiller, Anty, Airic, etc - I don't know Yorkville well at all, but the idea of the drug store inside the subway station at 1 sounds good to me....except that Carl and and J can't make it inside the subway station....
> 
> If we were to do the shopping centre, not only which one, but where in it would we meet? *feels like a tourist in his own city*



What are you talkin about it's 'posts like that why were not allowing foreigners'!?!?  I called you a stud!  And nerdy is the new sexy...DUH!


----------



## Antarctican

Chiller said:


> Cool...will see ya then, and Anty by 2ish.


 
:raisedbrow:.......... layball: .......... :greenpbl: 

You are _really_ cruising for a smack upside the head, aren't you Chiller??!! [At least I was considerate and suggested a place inside and out of the -22C cold, on the off-chance that I'm somehow 'unavoidably delayed'.]


----------



## Chiller

Weather check....-3 and sunny, but there is going to be a cold wind still.  

Anty...do you know how the P.A.T.H system works. Just wondering if we can take those underground tunnels to get elsewhere if we needed. 

We will be there around 1ish as well. Just gotta find parking near by, and hand over my arm. :lmao:


----------



## GoM

I'll see what I can dig up tonight with regards to PATH maps or whatnot...I know me and my buddy once tried to navigate it, and ended up outside more than in.

Got some decent shots from the Car Show today. And just to torture Corry, I have a sweet story that you'll hear tommorrow as well


----------



## AIRIC

Hey everyone, My wife and I will hook up sometime with you guys (her timing is more unpredictable then Antys) I will call when we are in the area and think of a place to park. Carl, where do you plan to park? My wife hates subways so I doubt we will be venturing around with you guys to much. My plan is to get some birding in the morning then pick up my wife and head downtown. 

Eric


----------



## megapaws

Hey guys, there is a place that you can park for free if you don't mind a bit of a walk. If you go to Sherbourne St just north of Bloor (7 minute walk from your meeting place) you can park for free. Just drive north on Sherbourne from Bloor and park on the other side of the bridge just past the stop sign. The parking is yours for the taking anytime after 11AM. There are always spots there too, so never a worry. Have a great day!


----------



## GoM

...7 minute, walk? that's rather specific 

can you end up making it tommorrow, or is it a negative?


----------



## Chiller

Thanks for the parking tip Suzanne. I will see if I can find that. Im gonna pick up Jenn at Guildwood go and head down from there. Not sure of our route. We are just gonna see where the car takes us. 

Airic....I will see if I can find that parking spot Suzanne mentioned, but if not, I will just hit anyplace near there. I know there is one parking lot on cumberland I always use when I go to the dentist there, but Im not sure what it is like for weekend prices. Hope to see you and Bernie . :thumbup:


----------



## megapaws

GoM said:


> ...7 minute, walk? that's rather specific
> 
> can you end up making it tommorrow, or is it a negative?


 
Okay, it may be 9 or 10 minutes, but in tomorrow's cold weather... I think that I could do it in 7   (I work at Sherbourne & Bloor so that's how I know). Unfortunately, I'm still not going to be able to make it.

Carl/Eric, it's a very easy place to find if you choose to seek it out.


----------



## GoM

Awwww.....ah well, next time! Summertime maybe


----------



## GoM

Well, that was a success

Now, to upload, edit, and choose....anyone, feel free to start the thread


----------



## Antarctican

J-j-just t-t-trying to warm up to edit and upload.   






It was a ton of fun. Great to meet GoM, and great to see Chiller, Airic, Berni and Jenn again. And no matter what they might say, to yank my chain, I was on time...


----------



## AIRIC

Antarctican said:


> J-j-just t-t-trying to warm up to edit and upload.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a ton of fun. Great to meet GoM, and great to see Chiller, Airic, Berni and Jenn again. And no matter what they might say, to yank my chain, I was on time...




You were??

Oh ya, I was the late one this time.


----------



## AIRIC

Berni and I had a blast today even if we were only there for a short time. It was great seeing everyone and I hope we can do it again when it is warmer. I&#8217;m sure Berni will want to come along again on the next one but I&#8217;m still trying to thaw her out so she can see the photos.

Eric


----------



## GoM

Antarctican said:


> J-j-just t-t-trying to warm up to edit and upload.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a ton of fun. Great to meet GoM, and great to see Chiller, Airic, Berni and Jenn again. And no matter what they might say, to yank my chain, I was on time...



real-people time, or einstein time?


----------



## Antarctican

GoM said:


> real-people time, or einstein time?


Ummm, Central Standard Time, actually


----------



## Chiller

EXcellent times!!!   It was really amazing to see everyone and spend my Saturday with some great people.   We gotta plan for the next time GoMer comes back.  I think it was end of April beginning of May.  

 Anty...you did good this time.  Only 15 minutes late ,and still lived the closest to the meeting point. :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------

